# Feeding an raw egg



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Why risk salmonella? There are many equine specific coat supplements.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have never heard of that before, and they say that raw egg isn't good for humans so I wouldn't think it would be good for a horse either. MiraCoat is a good coat supplement.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

It will work, but why mess with eggs when there are less messy, less costly measures that don't require refridgeration. You can use simple vegetable oil or purchase a weight/coat supplement and achieve the same effect.


----------



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

How much are these products? And has anyone actullay tried it? I have heard of people trying it and they said that it worked just fine and that the horse gained weight much faster.

P.s the horse we are trying to get to gain weight has impressive on both sides


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wonder if powdered eggs would have the same affect. They may be cheaper. I raise chickens so my eggs are very fresh and cheap. I've never fed one to my horses though, just the dogs. They love them raw


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The raw egg is an old trainers trick and it can and has been done successfully. A lot of the line horses were fed this diet and I know for a fact that their coat is a richer color than others that have used the over the counter products.


----------



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

We to only have fresh eggs and i was thinking that sense they make dogs fur softer and help old ones gain weight y not try it on a horse?


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

flax seed, ground, works wonders and it's cheap.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Weight supplements vary in price and in effectiveness. While they may have many other ingredients (herbs, etc) in them they are generally fat supplements which means that they contain omega fatty acids (just like eggs) that will benefit skin and coat condition.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

mls said:


> Why risk salmonella? There are many equine specific coat supplements.


The contents of eggs are normally bacteria free. The salmonella would come from using an egg with a dirty shell with which the albumen and yolk has come in contact with. Eggs bought at grocery stores go through a cleaning process before they are put in the carton so he risk is very low. Eggs bought from farmers ect. have usually not gone through the cleaning process however that doesn't mean they carry the bacteria but could carry a higher risk of it. I have heard of using them before as a feed additive for horses but i don't think that my current horse would touch his food if I were to try it. To me is sounds like a lot of hassel and mess. Could you imagine how nasty the feed pan would look?


----------

